# Finally!



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Managed to bag myself a "Fat Nav"

Incoming is a 1980 CWC Fat Case with date...

Will need a clean and maybe even a service, will post up before and after as soon as it is recieved, I now have three CWC nav's I had better stop now...

Will post up the three together when I can

Jason


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Good catch ! Only about 600 of these known to be issued ....iirc ?

Looking forward to seeing some pics when it arrives. :thumbsup:

Now all you need is a non-lume Navigator (issued for submarine use) and you'll have a full set of hen's teeth 










(cat...pigeons... you get the idea.... :hypocrite: )

atb,

Nick


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for that!!! ;-)

This one is 530/80 I assume no 530 out of the 600

Will post pics of all of them together and the backs, one I have has had the issue numbers re-milled on the back which i have seen come up on another forum...

Also accidentally bought another non dated fat case the one Without the circle around the cwc (whoops) ;-)


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

2 fatboys arrived yesterday, a very quick clean and polish and they look in great nick....

will get the whole collection posted up soon....

Jason

as they arrived...










after a quick polish


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

my other two nav's


----------



## vortex89 (Jul 4, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Looking very good Jason ! Certainly a very focused collection of G10's going on there.

I wouldn't worry about the milling on the later Nav... seen a few like that and i believe the general consensus is they were hasty conversions to the 7362 NSN from stock 5317 cases

Are you planning on hunting down the other rarities like the green & tan dial versions, or non-lume navigators ?

Or is your Nav itch now well & truly scratched?

Here's my 2 '82 Fatboys, just for the hell of it ...



















atb

Nick


----------



## kettle13 (Sep 7, 2012)

got to get myself one of these. look great


----------

